# my skunkys a spoilt brat and costs me ....



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

my skunk is a spoilt brat and costs me no less than £50 a week she gets treats fresh cooked chicken strawberrys and Chinese egg fried rice is a fav toys and anything she wants i think shes getting a bit fat  but what can i do too much love :lol2:


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

Hehehe Rain and I know your pain! have you just got the one? it cost us enough with 2! lol Now we have a 3rd ^^


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

WOW what are you feeding your skunks if it costs that much? OK I know Kat has 3 now (assuming Number 3 has arrived already : victory but I would say I spend no more than £20 on Nizhi.

This includes buying fresh veggies, fruit, yogurt, cottage cheese, fish etc. I don't eat much meat other than chicken, so a whole chicken can last us 3 days :whistling2:. Yesterday I got lucky with the sprats in the supermarket, half price if I took all they had & there are enough to last several weeks, and were only £1.01 :no1:

If you are fortunate enough to have a Lidl supermarket near by, their veggies are dirt cheap, or look in the reduced sections for fruit & veg as it will still last for a week on most things - gotta keep on top of this credit crunch :lol2:


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

Hehe she arrived in the wee hours of this morning Ken soe we truelly are up to 3  pics here :flrt:*
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammals/204714-early-morning-rave.html#post2739368


*


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

i think my biggest downfall is the pet shop when i take her there she just picks up what she wants and wont let it go and she knows she going to get it


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

HAHA! bless! i think Punk would be like that. she throws tantrums for food!. Indie, this biggest, eats like a bird, little and often, Rave, scoffed down everything in her bowl last night. we'll have to see how they take to visiting a pet shop.


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

you need to watch them tho give mine 2 seconds an she will have food packets open so i have to buy them and knows how to sneak things in the basket when i put it down there not as dumb as they look :lol2::flrt::whip:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ichis-mom said:


> my skunk is a spoilt brat and costs me no less than £50 a week she gets treats fresh cooked chicken strawberrys and Chinese egg fried rice is a fav toys and anything she wants i think shes getting a bit fat  but what can i do too much love :lol2:


OMG it only costs me £25-£30 a week to feed 2 skunks plus sugar gliders, apd's and pygmy mice 

not trying to worry you but her being fat is a big big problem god forbid should she ever fall ill the vets would find it near impossible treating her so in a sense hannah you could be killing her with love hun 

The reason we had so many probs with tatty( skunky that had an overdose) and her treatment was.............she was just too over weight to get iv lines into her they couldnt find her veins because the amount of fat she had 

as said not meaning to worry you but seeing it 1st hand i know how dangerous it is for skunks to be overweight


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

yes dont worry she is on a diet and its going not to bad cos she likes the low fat treats its just the chicken thats the prob so i have had to stop feeding it every day


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I have two skunks and their feed bill is circa £20 per week, veg from a farm shop, meat etc from supermarket.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

ichis-mom said:


> yes dont worry she is on a diet and its going not to bad cos she likes the low fat treats its just the chicken thats the prob so i have had to stop feeding it every day


maybe cut the chinese egg fried rice (it is oily)

i give boiled brown rice.. see if she will take that. or brown pasta, or dry weetabix.: victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Good luck to her on her diet :flrt:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Difficult to say how much our six cost to feed, we spend 50 quid a week on fruit and veg but that feeds all the omnivores and veggies in the house (skunks, rodents, lizards, us, etc.). We also bulk buy a lot of other stuff as we find this makes life a lot cheaper. We also don't tend to buy toys/treats for any of the animals, it's cheaper and easier to make.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

eek, 50 pound a week! glad to hear other people dont cost that much, 20 pound to feed two along with the suggies etc should work out about 10 pound for one then a week, not too bad! hehe, oh i really better not start planning, yet!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> eek, 50 pound a week! glad to hear other people dont cost that much, 20 pound to feed two along with the suggies etc should work out about 10 pound for one then a week, not too bad! hehe, oh i really better not start planning, yet!


 
No harm in planning ahead : victory:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

realisticly, it depends where we get the food from, we can spend £50 a week in tescos on fruit and veg, get them some more exotic fruits and larger veg (keep in mind, none of it is eaten by us, we eat far less healthily than the skunks), or we can go to the local green grocers and spend £8 on 2 carriers full of food that will last them the best part of a week as well, but they dont have anything really interesting.

We also found the addition of another skunk didnt make that much difference really, as with just one we ended up throwing more away, bits of veg that were only half used would get nasty, so we'd lop the end off and throw it away, now, we use the whole thing, so less waste, and little extra money spent.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I thought it was bizarre that we did not spend double on food when we had a second skunk but in addition to Rain's points, I find Koko doesn't eat nearly as much as Bear. 

A growing skunk should cost a lot more than an overweight one (Ichi:whistling2


:lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Haha, emma, im planning for the end of next year! when ive finished my collage course! so its a long way off, already have a few care sheets, diet sheets etc, learning as much as i can before! so should be ready by the time, we grow the majority of our veg, and have several apple and pear trees so hopefully all that will knock the cost off a bit! What about those frozen veg mixes? they have carrots, swede, peas and i think some other veg in them, would they not be good for the veg part of the diet?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Haha, emma, im planning for the end of next year! when ive finished my collage course! so its a long way off, already have a few care sheets, diet sheets etc, learning as much as i can before! so should be ready by the time, we grow the majority of our veg, and have several apple and pear trees so hopefully all that will knock the cost off a bit! What about those frozen veg mixes? they have carrots, swede, peas and i think some other veg in them, would they not be good for the veg part of the diet?


 
This may just be me but i dont like frozen veg i prefer fresh all the way 

yes the frozen may come inndy if your short on fresh and cant get to the shops 

but i think it looses some of the goodness when its been frozen so deffinately prefer fresh for mine 

plus i think buying fresh is usually cheaper than the frozen these days lol


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

yeah plus they are teeny bits of veg in frozen bags. my skunks like whole carrots and whole veg to get stuck into.

good for their teeth, plus it takes time to eat so better environmental enrichment :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> yeah plus they are teeny bits of veg in frozen bags. my skunks like whole carrots and whole veg to get stuck into.
> 
> good for their teeth, plus it takes time to eat so better environmental enrichment :2thumb:


 
yeah mine seem to like me to leave their carrots an such bigger now so they have somat they can hold an gnaw


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> This may just be me but i dont like frozen veg i prefer fresh all the way
> 
> yes the frozen may come inndy if your short on fresh and cant get to the shops
> 
> ...


 
Actually you got it the wrong way round - FROZEN has more nutrients locked in when frozen, but fresh (which unless comes from a farm shop near you) is never actualyl fresh.

Most "fresh" stuff is imported from long distances & are often stored in gases to prevent rotting/decomposition setting in. Plus as "fresh" foods sit on the shelves & in baskets waiting to be sold they start to deteriorate & thus the nutrients also start to break down........

As part of my therapy training I had to do a nutrition course module & this was one of the topics we covered/discussed - surprising how many thought fresh was better than frozen. Now, obviously the frozen does have a shelf life as well, so as long as its used quickly (yeah with skunks, like thats not going to happen :whistling2 it will be fine.

Another thing with frozen; if its allowed to thaw naturally & is not cooked, it will also contain a higher water content......

I always keep frozen veggies in stock for when I am being lazy or have run out of other things :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Actually you got it the wrong way round - FROZEN has more nutrients locked in when frozen, but fresh (which unless comes from a farm shop near you) is never actualyl fresh.
> 
> Most "fresh" stuff is imported from long distances & are often stored in gases to prevent rotting/decomposition setting in. Plus as "fresh" foods sit on the shelves & in baskets waiting to be sold they start to deteriorate & thus the nutrients also start to break down........
> 
> ...


wow well ya definately learn something new everyday cos i sure have 

thank you for that ken its very very handy to know :2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

thanks for that info guys, will write it down


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> wow well ya definately learn something new everyday cos i sure have
> 
> thank you for that ken its very very handy to know :2thumb:


No probs.

BUT, the comment you make about giving them whole or chunked veggies is a good point as I am sure it must be good for their teeth & jaws to have something hard to chomp down on :2thumb: I love to hear Nizhi chomping away as it always sounds like she is really enjoying herself :no1:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> No probs.
> 
> BUT, the comment you make about giving them whole or chunked veggies is a good point as I am sure it must be good for their teeth & jaws to have something hard to chomp down on :2thumb: I love to hear Nizhi chomping away as it always sounds like she is really enjoying herself :no1:


have to say i do too think it sounds ace listening to them munch away :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

When nerys but a few of her gang round here i loved there sniffing! especially snuffs


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

skunks would make fantastic sniffer dogs if it wasnt just food they were brill at sniffing out LOL 

though they are harder to train than dogs too so that would be a problem too :lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

haha, snuff was just sat on my sofa shoving her head over the end of the sofa like SNIFF SNIFF SNIFF SNIFF SNIFF


----------

